# Chicago, Illinois OIS of Adam Toledo



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This one sucks but its a clean shoot all day long. I hope the cop will be ok. 





Chicago, Illinois — The Civilian Office of Police Accountability released video of the fatal police shooting of 13-year-old Adam Toledo. Video footage of the shooting, released shows a CPD officer, later identified as Eric Stillman, shooting Adam once in the chest around 2:30 a.m. on March 29, 2021 in the alley of the 2300 block of South Spaulding. Adam was shot after he and another man, 21-year-old Ruben Roman, allegedly ran away from police who were responding to the area for a report of gunfire. In the video footage, Adam was holding a gun and dropped it behind a fence before slightly turning towards the officer with his hands raised. The officer then discharges his firearm, striking Adam once in the chest. Stillman immediately called for medical assistance after the shooting and also immediately rendered aid to Toledo after the shooting. ShotSpotter video released by COPA supports the narrative prosecutors gave in court. It records six to eight gunshots, which along with 911 calls prompted police to respond to the area. At the scene, police arrested Roman who is the other person in the alley seen on the bodycam video. He remains locked up on gun and child endangerment charges related to the shooting.


----------

